# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  rf σημα σε ολο το σπιτι

## id_arts

Γεια σας και απο εμενα...προσπαθω να στειλω το σημα -απο rf out του δορυφορικου αποκωδικοποιητη- μεσω του καλωδιου κεραιας απο το σαλονι σε αλλο δωματιο....(πριν απο 2 χρονια το ειχα καταφερει :Sad: ) μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?? το παραπανω ειναι ενα βασικο σχεδιαγραμμα της καλωδιωσης)Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....sxedio tv.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πες τι θέλεις να κάνεις γιατι το σχέδιο δε λέει....

----------


## id_arts

...Θελω να στειλω σε παρακειμενο δωματιο, το σημα της δορυφορικης, μεσω καλωδιου κεραιας....

----------


## spiroscfu

Είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο quiz όμως ε!

το θέμα είναι πως τα ξεμπερδεύεις (τι θέλει να πει), μήπως έτσι;

Untitled.jpg

----------


## servicetron

Νίκο μην μπλέκεις με καλωδιώσεις, γιατί σίγουρα θα αντιμετωπίσεις «πρόβλημα». Είναι και κάπως ξεπερασμένο στις μέρες μας. Εγώ θα σου προτείνω το παρακάτω, γιατί καλός ο καναπές στο σαλόνι, αλλά κάποιες φορές θέλουμε να δούμε Nova ή ΟΤΕ TV σε άλλο δωμάτιο. Τη λύση πλέον δίνουν τα λεγόμενα AV Links των 5,8 GHz…: 

  “Ασύρματη εκπομπή της εικόνας και ήχου από δορυφορικό δέκτη ή DVD player, με ταυτόχρονη ασύρματη εντολή των εντολών τηλεχειριστηρίου”.

  Τα AV links συνοδεύονται από καλώδια μετατροπείς RCA-SCART για ευκολότερη διασύνδεση με τις συσκευές και τις τηλεοράσεις. Ο πομπός Transmitter εκπέμπει το τηλεοπτικό σήμα του δορυφορικού μας δέκτη στο δεύτερο δωμάτιο, ενώ ο δέκτης receiver λαμβάνει το εν λόγω τηλεοπτικό σήμα και το παρέχει στη δεύτερη τηλεόρασή μας.

  Η συχνότητα εκπομπής είναι τα 5,8 GHz για να μην δέχονται παρεμβολές από την πλέον πολυσύχναστη μπάντα των 2,4 GHz από κάποιο άλλο ασύρματο μέσο ή ακόμη και από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων που έχουμε στην κουζίνα…

  Το κόστος του είναι σχετικά μικρό και πλησιάζει το κόστος ενός οικιακού  διαμορφωτή. Οπότε συμφέρει….

videosender.JPG

*ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
*
  Τοποθετούμε τον transmitter κοντά στον δορυφορικό μας δέκτη και συνδέουμε τις εξόδους RCA Audio/Video του τελευταίου με τον transmitter.

   Κολλάμε τον υπέρυθρο μικροπομπό στο display του δέκτη μας ( συνήθως αυτό κολλάει με αυτοκόλλητη ταινία διπλής όψης ) μπροστά από τον υπέρυθρο αισθητήρα ( IR ) και συνδέουμε το βύσμα του καλωδίου στον transmitter.

  Για αρχή κάνουμε επιλογή channel 1

  Τοποθετούμε το receiver κοντά στη δεύτερη τηλεόραση και συνδέουμε τις εξόδους RCA Audio/Video του τελευταίου σε κάποια scart της τηλεόρασης. Επιλέγουμε channel 1


  Αυτά. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. ¨Είμαι στη διάθεσή σου όταν χρειαστείς κάτι…

  Φιλικά,

  Μιχάλης

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάντως στην εικόνα που ανέβασες μοιάζουν σαν αμφίδρομες συσκευές.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Για να έχεις πλήρη αυτοτέλεια στα δορ/κά θα βάλεις πολυδιακόπτη ή διπλό lnb με δεύτερη κάθοδο.

----------


## vasilllis

υπαρχουν converterakia τα οποια περνουν το σημα και το μετατρεπουν σε rf σεσυχνοτητα καποιου καναλιου.
δεν εχω υποψη μου ομως στον ηχο τι γινεται.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Για να έχεις πλήρη αυτοτέλεια στα δορ/κά θα βάλεις πολυδιακόπτη ή διπλό lnb με δεύτερη κάθοδο.



Αποστόλη αναφερόμουν στον Μιχάλη, ο δημιουργός του θέματος από ότι κατάλαβα μια δορυφορική έχει.


Βασίλη τα modulator εννοείς (παίρνουν σήμα video/audio και το διαμορφώνουν σε rf  "s,vhf ή uhf")

----------


## sigmacom

Τους πομπούς A/V και τις ασύρματες κάμερες στις μπάντες 2.4 & 5 GHz (που είναι για WiFi) δεν τα είχε κηρύξει παράνομα η ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω, γιατί τα πουλάνε παντού *νόμιμα*.


Λογικά αν είχαν απαγορευτεί θα έπρεπε να τα αποσύρουν, φυσικά εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και όλα μπορούν να γίνουν!

----------


## plouf

εγώ παντως ξέρω οτι τα 2.4ghz ΔΕΝ ειναι αποκλειστεικα για wifi αλλα για ατομικες συσκευές ακα μικρής εμβελειας

----------


## sigmacom

Ξέρω περίπτωση γνωστού που είχε ασύρματη κάμερα στους 2.4 GHz και του τη μάζεψε η ΕΕΤΤ, καθώς παρενοχλούσε την λειτουργία των WiFi στην περιοχή. 
Επίσης, στα πεπραγμένα που εκδίδει κάθε χρόνο, βλέπω συχνά αναφορές για τέτοιους ελέγχους (και νομιμότητας και παρεμβολών σε WiFi).
Πάντως είναι γεγονός αυτό που λες, π.χ. με τα GSM jammers πουλιούνται "νομίμως", αλλά η χρήση τους είναι παράνομη!

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E.../PDFs/2011.pdf (σελ. 24):




> *Σύσταση για Ραδιοεξοπλισμό που Παρεμποδίζει τη Λειτουργία Κινητών Τηλεφώνων (Jammers).* Μετά από αυτεπάγγελτους ελέγχους, η ΕΕΤΤ εντόπισε στην ελληνική αγορά ραδιοεξοπλισμό, που παρεμποδίζει τη λειτουργία των κινητών τηλεφώνων (jammers), η χρήση του οποίου είναι παράνομη και επιφέρει διοικητικές και ποινικές κυρώσεις στους παραβάτες. Η ΕΕΤΤ προέβη σε σχετική σύσταση, επισημαίνοντας ότι στα κράτη μέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (ΕΕ) δεν επιτρέπεται η παρεμπόδιση στην επικοινωνία των χρηστών κινητών τηλεφώνων από συσκευές jammers, καθώς η χρήση των συχνοτήτων κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει εκχωρηθεί αποκλειστικά στους παρόχους, βάσει των αδειών τους.



Για το φάσμα 2.4 & 5.7 GHz, ο σχετικός νόμος (δεν βρίσκω το link) προβλέπει χρήση με τεχνική διασποράς φάσματος (spread spectrum) συνεπώς αποκλείονται τα A/V senders. Οπότε η πώληση (ίσως) είναι "νόμιμη", η χρήση τους είναι παράνομη.

----------


## plouf

νομιζω εξαρταται απο τη ισχύ εκπομπής δηλαδή κάτω απο 100mW ειναι ok

παντως αν βρεις καποι σχετικη νομοθεσια αναρτησέ την  :Wink:

----------


## vasilllis

> Αποστόλη αναφερόμουν στον Μιχάλη, ο δημιουργός του θέματος από ότι κατάλαβα μια δορυφορική έχει.
> 
> 
> Βασίλη τα modulator εννοείς (παίρνουν σήμα video/audio και το διαμορφώνουν σε rf  "s,vhf ή uhf")



Σπυρο  αυτο εννοω.
δεν θα κανει με κατι τετοιο δουλεια;ειδα οτι βγαινει και με εισοδο scart.οποτε αν δοκιμασει να το επιστρεψει στην πριζα tv (αντι να το τρεξει πισω στον ενισχυτη) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει;
δεν ξερω βεβαια την ποιοτητα του.

----------


## servicetron

Επειδή δεν υπάρχει εξοικείωση με το ασύρματο δίκτυο και επειδή πρέπει να δωθεί λύση, δίνω μια συνδεσμολογία με καλωδίωση….

  Κανονικά χρειάζεται πολυδιακόπτης, αλλά αυτά έχω εδώ στο εργαστήριο και τα δοκίμασα και δουλεύει μια χαρά…

  Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, 

  Φιλικά, 

  Μιχάλης

SATplusTV_hookUp_two_positions.JPG

----------


## sigmacom

Έλα το βρήκα: Απόφαση ΕΕΤΤ 254/72, ΦΕΚ 895/Β/16-7-2002/άρθρο 5 link




> *Σταθμοί Ραδιοεπικοινωνίας που λειτουργούν στην περιοχή ραδιοσυχνοτήτων 2400-2483.5 MHz*
> 
> 
> 1. Για την λειτουργία Σταθμών Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών για ιδία χρήση, οι οποίοι πληρούν σωρευτικά τους όρους της παρούσας παραγράφου, ήτοι:
> α. εκπέμπουν και λαμβάνουν εντός της περιοχής ραδσιοσυχνοτήτων 2400-2483.5 MHz (ISM band). 
> β. κάνουν χρήση της τεχνολογίας διασποράς φάσματος και
> γ. είναι πλήρως συμβατοί με το εναρμονισμένο πρότυπο EN 300 328 του ETSI, δεν απαιτείται Εκχώρηση ραδιοσυχνότητας.



Οι ίδιοι περιορισμοί ισχύουν και στους 5 GHz, αλλάζει η EiRP αν θυμάμαι καλά. 

Προφανώς μπορεί κάλλιστα ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος να κάνει ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΕΕΤΤ για διευκρινήσεις, αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση ασύρματων καμερών ή AV sender στις μπάντες των WiFi, εκτός κι αν μεταδίδουν σε 802.11a/b/g/n.

----------

SRF (24-09-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Για αυτό είπα παραπάνω Ελλάδα είναι ότι γουστάρεις κάνεις, σημειωτέων ότι αυτά που κυκλοφορούν *ελάχιστα* κάνουν ψηφιακή εκπομπή.






> Σπυρο  αυτο εννοω.
> δεν θα κανει με κατι τετοιο δουλεια;ειδα οτι βγαινει και με εισοδο  scart.οποτε αν δοκιμασει να το επιστρεψει στην πριζα tv (αντι να το  τρεξει πισω στον ενισχυτη) δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει;
> δεν ξερω βεβαια την ποιοτητα του.



Φυσικά αλλά οι δέκτες βγάζουν και rf για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν να βάλει modulator,
μια χαρά είναι οι ποιότητα τους (αν είναι λίγο της προκοπής).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> υπαρχουν converterakia τα οποια περνουν το  σημα και το μετατρεπουν σε rf σεσυχνοτητα καποιου καναλιου.
> δεν εχω υποψη μου ομως στον ηχο τι γινεται.



Bασίλη αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει το RF out του δέκτη.







> Αποστόλη αναφερόμουν στον Μιχάλη, ο δημιουργός του θέματος* από ότι κατάλαβα μια δορυφορική έχει*.
> 
> 
> Βασίλη τα modulator εννοείς (παίρνουν σήμα video/audio και το διαμορφώνουν σε rf  "s,vhf ή uhf")



Σπύρο μάλλον δίκιο έχεις, αλλά είδα πολλά SAT ΚΑΙ γιαυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## duomax03

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Έχω και εγώ σπίτι μου 5 τηλεοράσεις, δυο decoders, μια κουζίνα που παίζει ράδιο και θέλω για οικονομία να τα όδηγήσω μέσα από ένα απλό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για να κάνω οικονομία. Ξέρει κανείς πως ;

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=Αποστόλης1;543965]Bασίλη αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει το RF out του δέκτη.


Sorry για να καταλαβω.ΑΠο το rf out του δεκτη περνεις ψηφιακο σημα?πως?
εγω οσους δεκτες ειδα το rf out ηταν στην ουσια για να παρει κεραια η tv για το αναλογικο σημα. 
κανω λαθος?? δηλαδη το καλωδιο scart ειναι αχρηστο.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Sorry για να καταλαβω.ΑΠο το rf out του δεκτη περνεις ψηφιακο σημα?πως? υπάρχουν ενσωματωμένα modulator μέσα σε όλους του δέκτες
> εγω οσους δεκτες ειδα το rf out ηταν στην ουσια για να παρει κεραια η tv για το αναλογικο σημα. 
> κανω λαθος??Ναι, μπορεί σε κάποιον όχι σε όλους δηλαδη το καλωδιο scart ειναι αχρηστο.Άλλο το scart και άλλο το rf (το πρώτο μεταφέρει a/v ή rgb ενώ το δεύτερο διαμορφωμένο σήμα )



..........

----------


## spiroscfu

> Έχω και εγώ σπίτι μου 5 τηλεοράσεις, δυο decoders, μια κουζίνα που παίζει ράδιο και θέλω για οικονομία να τα όδηγήσω μέσα από ένα απλό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για να κάνω οικονομία. Ξέρει κανείς πως ;



έχεις διαβάσει την ερώτηση, θέλει να περάσει δορυφορική και συμβατική κεραία μέσα από ένα καλώδιο,
νομίζεις ως είναι δύσκολο ή δεν γίνεται?

αν όχι τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω την απάντηση :Confused:

----------


## georgiou.cr

Επαναφέρω ένα παλιότερο θέμα και θέλω τη γνώμη των πιο έμπειρων. Θέλω να στείλω δορυφορικό σήμα σε 2ο δορυφορικό δέκτη στην κρεβατοκάμαρα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η ανεξαρτησία του 2ου δεκτη. Τη λύση να τοποθετήσω 2πλα lnb ή splitter την αποκλείω διότι έχω 16lnb και δεν μπορώ να περάσω καλώδιο μέχρι τον 2ο δέκτη. Μέχρι στιγμής το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο καταλήγει από το diseqc στον 1ο δέκτη (azbox). Για να στείλω εικόνα και ήχο στον 2ο δέκτη υπάρχει όπως διάβασα είτε η επιλογή να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν stereo RF modulator , είτε AV linΚ. Διαβασα οτι τα AV link απαιτουν scart εισοδο δεκτη που δεν έχει ο δέκτης μου. Επισης κάποιος αναφέρει οτι το RF modulator θα μειωσει σημαντικα την ποιοτητα του σηματος! Τελικά υπάρχει κάποια λύση ??? Ευχαριστώ

PS σε κάποιο φορουμ διαβασα το εξής : Πάρε (με καλό καλώδιο RF) το σήμα απο την έξοδο (RF out) του δορυφορικού σου δέκτη και σύνδεσέ το στο UHF ΙΙ In του ενισχυτή κεραίας του σπιτιού σου και θα έχεις το δορυφορικό κανάλι σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού σου χωρίς κανένα κόστος...

----------

